# To those who have knit socks



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?

Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?

I would like to find the best method to learn, without running into obstacles that will frustrate me. 

Thanks for any advise you can give.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I would avoid two-at-a-time until you get more experience. I personally would recommend toe-up with Magic Loop, but that's a personal preference. I learned with Very Pink's videos, which I really like and I agree with her recommendation for starting with thicker yarn. Good luck!


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I like DPNs myself but others have a different opinion. So you could start with whatever she uses in the video and it is a good idea to use the heavier yarn to start with. My advice, follow the pattern exactly, take your time and don't be too tough on yourself. Once you knit a couple of socks, you'll see they aren't that difficult.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

I love toe up best, it took me awhile to get the cast on because I do. two at a time, but I wanted to do it so badly that I kept at it til I learned. I started with two circulars, but MADE myself try the magic loop and found it was easier after I actually did it.....And I love the "pink" videos... she is very understandable, although I did not start with the thicker yarn. I went right to the sock yarn, but the visual of her using the heavier. yarn was good i thought.....good luck, you will find all kinds of help here, so give it a try.


----------



## rkr (Aug 15, 2012)

If you're already familiar with Magic Loopmy firt choice would be Cat Bordhi's method, an adaptation of Judy Becker's Magic Cast-On (toe-up). Second would be Very Pink's Toe up.

My reason for Magic Loop & toe-up is that you can try them on as you knit them and fit them perfectly to YOUR foot by adding a few more sts at only the places where you need to increase, not just where the pattern designer called for increasing.

Socks need to fit-like-a-glove, almost negative ease so that there are no wrinkles or creases to bunch up when you slip your feet into shoes. This is the best method I've found. 
Here are my favorite links:
Cat Bordhi's Methods:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypL3dEJWm0o

Good Explanation & picture:





Magic Loop vs DPNs vs 2 circs





Very Pink: provisional Cast On




(Short-row the toe first then work the foot, heel & leg)

No talking, just demo:





1 loop - Traveling Loop




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULE7jFEkmvg

Make Non-slip Slipper/shoes out of socks:




Bobbie R


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Florida Gal-My favorite sock pattern is made with worsted weight yarn and size US3 dpn's. I taught myself to knit socks with this pattern, which is a cuff down pattern from Betsy Lee McCarthy's book, Knit Socks. After trying with other patterns and becoming totally lost, I found this book which explains everything well and the light bulb suddenly clicked on. I continue to use this pattern using worsted weight and discovered that the pattern also works well with sport and DK weights without having to make any pattern changes (making a lighter, less dense sock). I've never made toe up socks so I guess my best advise would be to just go ahead and try. If you find one method doesn't work for you, try another. You'll learn from each attempt. Good luck. Socks really aren't hard. It's all in how well the pattern is written. Denise BTW-The book Knit Socks is available through bookstores, LYS, and as a Kindle book from Amazon.com. I've had my hard copies for years and just recently discovered the ebook version which is an updated version. Got a copy of that and it's on my Kindle!


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

I started making socks last year using a very similar patter to this.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lifestyle-toe-up-socks---no-swatch-needed

I had previously knitted my sleeves and cardigan fronts two-at-a-time, so I didn't see any problem.
I was enchanted by the little pouches made with toe-up socks and had to keep stopping to put my toes in them!
This heel turn was easy and I had never even heard of short-rows before trying this.
Oh yes, and it was my first time with magic loop too. Fell in love with that too. 
Try it and enjoy it!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

To me, top down with a flap and gusset heel using a yarn weight that is heavier than fingering weight (sport, DK, or worsted) is the easiest way to learn. I always say you don't have to knit an entire sock to try a new or different heel technique. You can knit an inch or two of ribbing and an inch or so of stockinette and then jump into the heel portion of the pattern and see how it works for you. Same for toe-up, make the toe and then an inch of plain knitting and try the heel. Thread a length of yarn or thread through your stitches at the point where you start experimenting (a lifeline) so you can rip-back to that point easily and try several different types if you like.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?
> 
> Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?
> 
> ...


I love knitting socks with dpns, cuff down. I have links and information regarding sock knitting in the sock knitting workshop I taught last fall here at Knitting Paradise. The direct link to it can be found in my signature line. PM me if you have any questions. Zoe 

Here is another basic sock pattern and it is a freebie.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes

Here is another basic sock pattern that has a round toe finishing as opposed to a kitchener stitch/grafting toe.
http://www.theknittingsquirrel.com/sock-knitting-pattern-featuring-round-toe-shaping/


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

I finished my 1st pair last week and did them on DPNs. I used DK weight yarn and did top down . They turned out not perfect, but good. 

Now I'm trying the toe up with Dk yarn and circular needles . I have arthritic hands and it's hard to control the smaller yarns. BUT, I will finish these ,then do fingering yarn. 

I watched lots of videos from all sources and they helped me get the hang of the dpns and the socks. I frogged about 10 times,but was determined to do it! 

YOU CAN TOO!!! Go for it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> Why not just knit the sock if you are going to do all this work? A few more inches and one sock would be done.


Because, with one exception, everyone I knit socks for wears a size 11 or larger shoe size, so a few more inches means 6 or 8 inches and that can take a while. Plus there's a difference in my mindset between the times where I have cast-on to knit a sock and where I have cast-on to try a different type of heel or toe. Also there's a difference in yarn between the two. I have sock yarns where I ended up not liking the yarn, but it works great for experimenting.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I started the "THEORY" of socks with a set of DPN...did NOT enjoy the poking of my palms with the 3 holding, 1 working needle. Purchased 2 matched mm bamboo on Ebay...and at least 3-4 more sets of stainless...after discovering that less than 3mm snaps like a twig in my fingers in Bamboo.

I haven't looked back at too many Bamboo circulars since.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?
> 
> Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?
> 
> ...


I much prefer to use 2 circulars ... although I just bought a couple of 9" needles to see if I can do them in the round ... that will be a trial and error experiment. I also prefer toe-up ... I like to be able to try them on as I go to make sure the foot is the correct length before going on to the heel.

Here is a link for a very beginner sock pattern:


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?
> 
> Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?
> 
> ...


I learned to knit socks by following the "Toe Up Raggi Sock" pattern, found on Ravelry. (that pattern uses worsted weight yarn, and size 5 needles...a great way to start) I did one sock and it was too big. I ripped out the whole thing. In the mean time I had seen video on two at a time... I then altered the number of stitches in the pattern/followed directions except for numbers... and added the second ball of yarn for second sock.

Knitted two at a time Toe Up and using Magic Loop (one 40" circular) That pair was so much fun...ran out and bought more yarn, and again after the second pair.

After the first three pairs, decided to start on fingering weight yarn and smaller sized needles. Have used everything from size 1.5 needles to size 4...the latter only on DK weight yarn. 
Currently enjoying working on a size 2.5 Knitters Pride Cubics circular needle with 40" cable.

I would highly recommend the toe up method as well as Magic Loop.

Good luck with what ever you choose.
Jane


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

NRoberts said:


> I am new to sock knitting having made my first pair after Christmas. So far I have completed 14 adult pair and 2 infant pair.
> 
> Magic Loop is the method I use. I started with sock weight yarn from the first pair. Over the course of doing the socks, I have gone from a US5 needle down to a US1. The smaller needle gives a tighter, and more comfortable sock for everyday wear. It is no more difficult to knit with a US1 than it was using the US5.
> 
> ...


Sounds like I will have a good mentor when we meet. See ya soon.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

My first socks were toe up, two at a time. I am glad I did that as I learned two new things at the same time and I had a finished project! There were challenges along the way, but I felt good when I accomplished it!!!


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit my first pair of socks as a KAL. I used the Magic Loop two-at-a-time, toe up method. There were challenges along the way, however I accomplished it and had a finished project!!! I have made many things with dpn's with no problem, but just wanted to check out the magic loop method.


----------



## TeriRains (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry- posted twice!!!!!!


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

I learnt to knit socks cuff down from a nice well fitting sock pattern from Wise Hilda on Ravelry. In fact when my partner wants new socks i still use it. 
I use two circs, have tried magic loop but prefer 2 circs.
Dont ever be tempted to knit socks in anything but proper sock yarn as it is reinforced to prevent wear in heels etc. I know some people use ordinary yarn but i think they must be lucky cos the only time i tried holes appeared very rapidly.

Just dont give socks as gifts......big mistake LOL, people love them and DEMAND MORE......

There are also good basic patterns that also often are given away with sock wool but failing that you wont go far wrong with wise hildas pattern.

Ps if your sock pattern is for DPNS all you do is divide stitches in half plus extra 
One for joining ....obvious i know


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I had knit socks years ago, with dps, cause that's all that was available. I refused to knit them again, when I started knitting again, because of I kept losing needles in my chair. Then I learned Magic Loop, which works well for me, and also 9" circulars for certain patterns (have to switch to Magic Loop for the toe).


----------



## Wizofozgal (Feb 25, 2013)

Since I get bored easily-I like doing socks on a combination of 9" circ and DP (that way I can match yarn,but not necessarily pattern. If I know that I am going to do so ahead of time-2 up 2 circs is my process of choice  ( I am in sock purgatory as we speak knitting a pair for my nieces bridal party in January )


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Wizofozgal said:


> Since I get bored easily-I like doing socks on a combination of 9" circ and DP (that way I can match yarn,but not necessarily pattern. If I know that I am going to do so ahead of time-2 up 2 circs is my process of choice  ( I am in sock purgatory as we speak knitting a pair for my nieces bridal party in January )


See told you rod for your own back wheh you have given them to people, they always want MORE. LOL


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

I like to knit socks on dp needles but each person has their own preferences. My first sock was 37 years ago from a pattern in a book. Things went well for the cuff but the heel required a leap of faith. How would a heel ever work out from the directions. it didn't seem to make sense. But following the directions exactly the heel came out just fine. For several years I made toe up socks so I could avoid the Kitchener stitch toe which was so hard for me to get right. But now I have knitted 2 pair of cuff down socks because I unvented a nifty trick to eliminate most of the Kitchener st.
Enjoy knitting your first socks ; ) 
Ps if the heel is too daunting at first remember tube socks are very nice plus you can turn them so they don't wear out as fast.


----------



## barbara perpoli (Feb 7, 2013)

To start: two needles and top down, then you can learn working with dp and toe up.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My very first sock was a Christmas Stocking for my great grandmother.
That aside, my 1st pair of wearable socks were made on DPN, one at a time with a DK weight wool. I was looking for warmer socks to wear in my boots when shoveling snow. I prefer knitting small items with DPN instead of using magic loop or 2 circular needles. Everyone has their own preferences. I suggest you try them all and decide which is your preference.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

I second this.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

For some reason, until yesterday I had the idea that an afterthought heel involved something complicated and scary like steeking. DUH! After watching this video, I'm still smacking the dent in my forehead, but enjoying the heck out of finishing the pair of cuff-down socks I started last fall but put back because I dreaded doing the heel. Here's the video; hope it helps:





Next pair, I'm going to try toe-up using Judy's magic cast-on.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I like doing two socks each one on separate circular needles.
I do cuff on one,then cuff on next and so on. That way when
I do heels I do one then the next while I am familiar with
the procedure. I do magic loop. I suggest you try learning how from top down and then again from toe up. Get the experience of both. I like magic loop because I tend to drop the double points and fight them. Doing magic loop you can
do most patterns you find, just work them as top of sock and the bottom, instead of so many stitches on 1st, 2nd, 3rd needles. There is a little magic loop book out there that starts you with a baby sock. Good place to start. Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?
> 
> Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?
> 
> ...


More important, in my opinion, than the style is to find a well written/presented tutorial that you can understand. Some people learn by watching (videos), some can be talked through things, while others like things written down... What type of learner are you?

When I was teaching a the yarn store I worked at, I had students make a small sock from worsted yarn. It was big enough to get a good idea of how the parts of the socks worked together, but small enough to complete over a couple of classes. Then, they had an option - they could make a second and have a pair of childrens' socks, or they could stop after the first and use it for a Christmas decoration!

This was taught as a beginner level sock class - most students had never knit in the round before, and had never knit a sock.

For the next level (we called it advanced - you had to know socks and knitting in the round) I taught two circular, "magic loop", and different heels (short row and afterthought). For that level, we made a tube that had a few different heels...

Toe up was done if requested, and treated as advanced (as in, you had to know how to knit socks/parts of socks already, as well as knit in the round.) At the time I was teaching, there wasn't as much interest locally in the toe-up, or else people figured it out on their own with books and/or internet, rather than paying for a class...

Personally - I learned to knit socks from a pattern found on the knitting.about.com site (socks in 3 sizes) and double point needles. I finally learned the two circular method while following a lace sock pattern from Knitty.com (I forget the name of it, but from around 2004-5). And I forget exactly when or what pattern I finally graduated to "magic loop". Now - I prefer to use magic loop for any/all knitting in the round - sweaters, sleeves, hats, etc. but for socks, I still use dpns for a "plain vanilla" sock pattern (magic loop for any others)


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

rkr said:


> If you're already familiar with Magic Loopmy firt choice would be Cat Bordhi's method, an adaptation of Judy Becker's Magic Cast-On (toe-up). Second would be Very Pink's Toe up.
> 
> My reason for Magic Loop & toe-up is that you can try them on as you knit them and fit them perfectly to YOUR foot by adding a few more sts at only the places where you need to increase, not just where the pattern designer called for increasing.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the youtube references. They are most helpful. I love knitting socks and prefer toe down using dpns. :thumbup:


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wow! If I were a sock beginner I don't think I could have found a more thorough discussion/instructional program than this. This site at its best! Joan 8060


----------



## sharonlee (Feb 13, 2011)

do you have the website for that video, I would be interested


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

I started on DPNs, and don't have any problems with them at all. I wanted to learn Magic Loop, so I did. In my experience, Magic Loop is no faster than using DPNs, but there is the added advantage that when you're done, you're done. I would get all excited when I finished a sock and then realize that I still had another one to knit. Knitting two at a time also allows you to ensure that whatever you do to one sock, you do to the other at the same time. I did that with a pair of mittens once. They were knitted on DPNs and I modified the pattern a bit, but forgot the modification when I got to the second mitten. So I have a mitt that is longer than the other....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

since you are asking for personal opinions this is mine. 
I did my first pair on DPN's I love to use them, they are fun and go fast. There is a learning curve with them but worth it... there is a learning curve with all methods so don't get discouraged...

I did my last 2 pairs of socks Toe up on 2 circulars knitting 2 socks at the same time. why??? because I had attempted to start a few others and never got past the first sock. so doing 2 at the same time saves me time, and I know both socks are the same size and they will both be done at the same time.... you will need 2 skeins of yarn and I just put on skein on one side of me and the other on the other side of me.. 

I like Cat Bordhi's heel and the way she explains the cast on and bind off.. if you do a toe up sock you have to do the stretchy bind off.. there's no fudging that one.. other wise you will not be able to get them on..


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, you have gotten a lot of replies here with differing views.

I AM knitting my first pair of socks now and I am doing them on 9" circular needles.

I am not a sock expert as these are my first socks. WHY would you wrestle with DPNS, magic loop, 2 circulars when you can just do them on a smaller circular. Just makes sense to me and is EASY PEASY.... no techniques to look up, nothing new to learn, simply cast on and follow a pattern!

Again, I am not an experienced sock knitter, but I can knit a pair of fair isle mittens in half the time with 9" circulars....so I imagine using this MUCH less "fiddly" method will be quicker and easier for socks as well!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been teaching socks this year. My group had not knitted socks before. We use DPNs and sock yarn. I think it is a good idea to get the right needles, we use 15cm. Bamboo needles, longer needles get in the way and are more difficult to use. We also use a top down basic pattern. They are all experimenting with Kitchener stitch for the toes.
I think that the most important thing about sock knitting is to keep trying, everyone likes different methods and they all have their merits, you need to experiment with different methods until you find what suits you, there is no right way. Lots of great videos and books, just stick with it. 
Sock knitting is great fun, but I agree with the advice about giving them as gifts, they are totally addictive both for the knitter and the wearer.BEWARE.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I did my first pair with sport wt. yarn on DPNS. I wear them as bed socks.I still use DPNS because after trying other ways this is what I like best. I also prefer top down and the three needle bind off. There is no "best" way. Just what you prefer.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> I much prefer to use 2 circulars ... although I just bought a couple of 9" needles to see if I can do them in the round ... that will be a trial and error experiment. I also prefer toe-up ... I like to be able to try them on as I go to make sure the foot is the correct length before going on to the heel.
> 
> Here is a link for a very beginner sock pattern:


Thank you, thank you for that sock pattern! I love the low cuts and this looks like a great pattern for me. I have it on the printer now...... so excited to start these!

I think these would be great for anyone working on their first pair of socks... I hope Florida Gal prints this off for herself. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

TRY the 9" circulars.. easy and you will love them.... I promise..... you will be knitting your socks in half the time and have a much more enjoyable experience. Cast on, join, place a marker and knit on! No remembering what needle you are on.... which end is the beginning and end... just worry about knitting your stitches and counting rows.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

I've knit cuff down and toe up and I love toe up. I like Very Pink's patterns/tutorials, but I HATE HATE short rows. I just can't seem to do the whole wrap thing and then the picking up wrap thing. I hate them because I just can't do them. I just made her toe up, worsted socks and they're so cozy and warm - except for the big gaping holes from the wraps  . I knitted them in Berrocco Vintage and it makes a great sock to wear around the house. Anywhoodle... the toe up was by far the easiest, you can try them on as you go and as Staci says.. you can use all your yarn so no left overs. Fun! Except for those darned short rows...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

beejay said:


> I did my first pair with sport wt. yarn on DPNS. I wear them as bed socks.I still use DPNS because after trying other ways this is what I like best. I also prefer top down and the three needle bind off. There is no "best" way. Just what you prefer.


I agree that there is no one "best" way to knit socks that works for everyone. I love my dpns and I dont find them "fiddley" at all. I started knitting socks on dpns when I was ten and the pattern was out of my Mom's head. I have tried the other methods of knitting socks but always return to the dpns, cuff down method. I like the kitchener stitch for finishing off the toes, but with the socks I have on my needles now I am planning on doing a round toe. 
Whatever method of knitting socks gives you pleasure and satisfaction is the way to go. Having said that, it is good to learn one method and then try others so you can decide for yourself. Most of all, remember to have fun with it and enjoy the knitting. Not everyone likes to knit socks, and that is ok too if you decide it is not for you to keep knitting socks. Zoe


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Wow, you have gotten a lot of replies here with differing views.
> 
> I AM knitting my first pair of socks now and I am doing them on 9" circular needles.
> 
> ...


Because for some of us, holding the needle that is so short is uncomfortable. And, for some of us, the needles are not available - not everyone has the ability or desire to order online.


----------



## Janyce (Apr 13, 2013)

My first pair. Sock weight yarn, double points, top down, one at a time. Closed toe with kitchener stitch. I found them very easy. Hardest thing: making sure to start at the same colour place on each ball of yarn to make stripes the same on each sock. I used Deborah Norville Serenity.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I agree that everyone has their own personal preference and I, myself have tried DPNS, magic loop, 2 circulars and 9" circulars to knit mittens and gloves.

I am a beginner knitter and I like to recommend the easiest (and quickest) method just as you ladies have done.

I knit several pair of Nordic style mittens. I am 100% sure I would not have been able to achieve this using any of the other methods because it is very difficult to keep track of your patterns on backs and fronts, thumb increases, etc.

I think they are all good methods for knitting socks. I just prefer the small circs. because they are simple and quick....much easier in my opinion because you don't have to learn any special techniques WHILE learning to knit socks at the same time.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> Because for some of us, holding the needle that is so short is uncomfortable. And, for some of us, the needles are not available - not everyone has the ability or desire to order online.


You can buy these needles any place you buy your needles now. I have purchased these at Joann's, Michaels, my LYS... they are readily available online and at any knitting supplier.

I just don't think most people are familiar with them and KNOW to LOOK for them.

Again, not for everybody, but I love them!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?
> 
> Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?
> 
> ...


When I wanted to learn to knit socks, I went to Darowil's Workshops on Magic Loop method, and Basic Toe-UP Socks, and learned from that. The workshops are, of course, still on our workshop page here at KP, and if you have any questions not answered in the workshop, you can pm Darowil. She is a super teacher.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You can buy these needles any place you buy your needles now. I have purchased these at Joann's, Michaels, my LYS... they are readily available online and at any knitting supplier.
> 
> I just don't think most people are familiar with them and KNOW to LOOK for them.
> 
> Again, not for everybody, but I love them!


Alas, Amy, not everyone lives where there is an abundance of shops/stores. I live in a very remote part of Canada and do not even have a LYS anymore as it closed last fall. I have two grocery stores though. Bonus! and three restaurants! *chuckles* we are all making do with what we have. Zoe


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Wow, I had 2 pages of advise yesterday and log in this morning and now I have 4'pages. I have a lot to read, and I will take every one into consideration.
Thanks so much for everyone's impute.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Alas, Amy, not everyone lives where there is an abundance of shops/stores. I live in a very remote part of Canada and do not even have a LYS anymore as it closed last fall. I have two grocery stores though. Bonus! and three restaurants! *chuckles* we are all making do with what we have. Zoe


OMG! I would be lost without Joann's... I buy most of my knitting supplies there.... can't beat their prices and the 50% off coupons.

I have one LYS about 30 minutes from my home, but it is not very cost effective to purchase supplies there and do so only for "special" projects.

Of course, Knitpicks also rakes in a bit of my cash from time to time! They have decent prices and good sales. They also have great customer service.

Do you do most of your shopping online, then?


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> I agree that everyone has their own personal preference and I, myself have tried DPNS, magic loop, 2 circulars and 9" circulars to knit mittens and gloves.
> 
> I am a beginner knitter and I like to recommend the easiest (and quickest) method just as you ladies have done.
> 
> ...


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I recommend top down socks first, that was my very first knitting project and altho I have done toe-ups, I still prefer top down on dpns.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> OMG! I would be lost without Joann's... I buy most of my knitting supplies there.... can't beat their prices and the 50% off coupons.
> 
> I have one LYS about 30 minutes from my home, but it is not very cost effective to purchase supplies there and do so only for "special" projects.
> 
> ...


Ok.. that last reply was weird. Those mittens you knitted are beautiful!


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I learned cuff down but that was my only pair I ever made that way...I am a toe up gal


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Snoozann said:


> Ok.. that last reply was weird. Those mittens you knitted are beautiful!


What did I say that was weird? Well, most EVERYTHING I SAY is weird, but what in particular did you find weird. I like to make notes to myself on weird things that I say so that I can repeat them over and over! LOLOL

Thanks for the compliment on my mittens. I would have given up on them had it not been for my 9" circulars.... too much to keep track of... and as I said... I am still a beginner.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> You can buy these needles any place you buy your needles now. I have purchased these at Joann's, Michaels, my LYS... they are readily available online and at any knitting supplier.
> 
> I just don't think most people are familiar with them and KNOW to LOOK for them.
> 
> Again, not for everybody, but I love them!


Not here in my corner of Canada. I do look at the tools section of Michaels and Walmart. And I'm very familiar with the local yarn store, and the suppliers to the local yarn store since I used to work there...


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I love knitting socks. I like toe-up two at a time on magic loop. Give it a try you may like it.


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> What did I say that was weird? Well, most EVERYTHING I SAY is weird, but what in particular did you find weird. I like to make notes to myself on weird things that I say so that I can repeat them over and over! LOLOL
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my mittens. I would have given up on them had it not been for my 9" circulars.... too much to keep track of... and as I said... I am still a beginner.


Oh, Amy, Amy ... you are far from a beginner ... we all love your posts and photos of things that you have made!! You have been an inspiration to me (and I am going to assume, others)! Thanks for all your input ... and you will love the socks ... I am going to start a pair on my 9" needles ... looking forward to starting them. Of course, since you did recommend them, I might be contacting you if I run into any problems ... haha, JK! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> What did I say that was weird? Well, most EVERYTHING I SAY is weird, but what in particular did you find weird. I like to make notes to myself on weird things that I say so that I can repeat them over and over! LOLOL
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my mittens. I would have given up on them had it not been for my 9" circulars.... too much to keep track of... and as I said... I am still a beginner.


no, my reply was weird. It was placed right in the middle of your posting.  My bad. I didn't scroll down.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

m2hvnfn said:


> Oh, Amy, Amy ... you are far from a beginner ... we all love your posts and photos of things that you have made!! You have been an inspiration to me (and I am going to assume, others)! Thanks for all your input ... and you will love the socks ... I am going to start a pair on my 9" needles ... looking forward to starting them. Of course, since you did recommend them, I might be contacting you if I run into any problems ... haha, JK! Happy Knitting!


What she said. I LOVE weird though.. but I do agree. You're far from a beginner.


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with Dowager,the class taught here on KP by Darowil is great. Although I have only done the 1 pair from that class, too many other things going on now, and cataract surgery in the middle of it, I loved the ease of the instructions. My Grandmother use to tell me patterns are to be followed, not read like a novel. I used a row counter and never had to rip, even on the first. A little scary getting started, but oh, so fun and easy.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> OMG! I would be lost without Joann's... I buy most of my knitting supplies there.... can't beat their prices and the 50% off coupons.
> 
> I have one LYS about 30 minutes from my home, but it is not very cost effective to purchase supplies there and do so only for "special" projects.
> 
> ...


No I dont do much shopping on line. I have ordered from Mary Maxim. Mostly I just wait until I go into the city. The biggest city closest to me that has a Michaels is a 3 hr drive away from me. I have not been there in over a year now. I have a large town that is 1 hr 20 minutes drive away from me and I was there 4 times last year. I have a Walmart to shop at there, which is not much. Unfortunately, there are a lot of knitters/crocheters who are in the same situation that I am in -- no ready access to a LYS. Because I am in Canada, not a lot of on-line knitting shopping is available to me. But that is just my basket of yarn barf for today! hhahah, Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> Oh, Amy, Amy ... you are far from a beginner ... we all love your posts and photos of things that you have made!! You have been an inspiration to me (and I am going to assume, others)! Thanks for all your input ... and you will love the socks ... I am going to start a pair on my 9" needles ... looking forward to starting them. Of course, since you did recommend them, I might be contacting you if I run into any problems ... haha, JK! Happy Knitting!


Giggle, giggle. They ARE very slightly strange to use the first round or so, but you will knit socks in half the time... I promise. And so much easier. I am here if you need me! :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Make life simple for yourself. My advice would be to find a simple pattern just to get the idea of the geometry of a sock. I started out with dpns, topdown, and a sock weight yarn. This is still the method I prefer, although I've tried lots of others. DPNs are easy to use, and the classic way to make socks. Most likely for a reason. 

I find that a yarn like Regia is easy to use. There are many others, just look for something with about 25% nylon or other manmade yarn, and look after your socks well when they're completed.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

You are getting a lot of great replies to your sock question. there are so many ways to knit socks just like there are many styles of knitting. its all personal preference as far as which style you like best. 
I have taught people to knit socks as a first project. Of course we were working one on one. I cast on a toe up sock in worsted weight and once the toe increases were finished I gave the needles to my beginner. she knit round and round for a tube sock it was a great area for practicing her stockinette st. when she had done enough to fit her foot I taught her how to purl so she could knit a ribbed cuff. finally she learned to cast off. on the second sock she learned to cast on herself and do the increases as I worked by her side ready to help if needed. 
One of the friends I taught to knit socks liked them a lot but wanted a heel so when she was finished with her pair of socks I showed her how to add an afterthought heel to her tube sock.
I hope you enjoy sock knitting ; ) and remember which ever style of sock knitting you try that it might feel hard or fiddly to you at first. but we all felt that way when we first started knitting too. the more you practice the easier it gets.


----------



## Snoozann (Feb 20, 2013)

Socks really are fun and there are so many ways to do it. I'm wearing a pair of handknit socks right now and there's nothing like them. Have fun with it!


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Folk socks by Nancy Bush. Such good line by line knitting. Ten toes and ten heels, etc.


----------



## hania (Sep 30, 2011)

I learned the toe-up from very pink knits in magic loop. Practice it a few times I was surprised how easy it was (eventually, when it clicked :wink: ) Haven't tried the two at a time yet. Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Chanzy (Dec 29, 2012)

Knitting socks is my favorite! I began a couple years ago using four double points and some sock yarn that I loved. My pattern was a basic one beginning with the cuff down. A dear friend helped me and I was lost on the first one, but got the hang of it on the second. My advice is keep it simple, use videos or a friend and use sock yarn you love to keep you motivated!


----------



## truckeedw (Mar 25, 2013)

I learned top down on double points and used 2 sets of needles so I could make both at the same time- can't stand to start 2nd sock after 1st completed. This also assures that both will be the same size. The first couple pairs will seem to take forever but as you become more comfortable will go faster. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> I would avoid two-at-a-time until you get more experience. I personally would recommend toe-up with Magic Loop, but that's a personal preference. I learned with Very Pink's videos, which I really like and I agree with her recommendation for starting with thicker yarn. Good luck!


I agree with jumbleburt on this. My preferred way to do socks is toe up 2 at a time on the magic loop. But I totally agree that you need to get a full grasp on the fundamentals first. I found that dpns were very frustrating and way too fiddly for me.....I kept pulling out the wrong needle and was left with a row of live stitches in my hand...not good! I digress...anyway, for me the ML method is so versitile ...once you get the hang of it. VeryPink is an excellent source. Good luck


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Probably Start with top down and dp needles. Using worsted weight for practice would be good. When you have the hang of the dp's then you can switch to magic loop on the same project. Make a pair of house socks. They really are easy when yoi finally get all the terminology down. Have fun!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

rkr said:


> = My reason for Magic Loop & toe-up is that you can try them on as you knit them and fit them perfectly to YOUR foot by adding a few more sts at only the places where you need to increase, not just where the pattern designer called for increasing.


I've heard this more than once, but I have to admit that it doesn't make sense to me. I have big ole feet and thick ankles/legs and I try on my top-down-on-DPN socks all the time without losing stitches or any other complications and I'm betting that I use almost twice the number of stitches that the average person does for socks!

Because I can't use a standard pattern for socks I've had to create my own "standard" and go from there. My feet are also incredibly sensitive and I have to have the toes fit exactly or I feel like I have bunches of knitting stuffed up under them. This is why I do "footed" socks for a *perfect* fit.

As for which way to learn...I think it doesn't much matter as long as you "grok" how socks are made. Try both ways and see which one feels most comfortable for you. There is no right or wrong way to make socks. I know a long-term sock knitter (someone who even invented his own way of knitting toe ups) who has recently discovered tube socks and won't now make anything other than them!

Toe up or top down you still face the same types of design issues. I will go along with learning with worsted weight yarn. I think back to that first sad pair I made for my Da...that poor yarn was frogged to within a 1/2" of it's life!


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I am curious as to which brand of needles is the best to use for circulars for socks? The ones that I have are too stiff and difficult to pull a loop around. I have knit many socks, but always on dpn's. Thanks for any info you may have!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> If you were me and wanting to learn to knit socks would you start by knitting tow up, top down, magic loop, DPN's, two at a time?
> 
> Very Pink has a video where she starts you out with worsted weight yarn, just to get the hang of it, then you can move to sock yarn. What is your opinion of this?
> 
> ...


cometosilver.com sock classes
Give you all types to make
and really good
I prefer Liat Gat @Knit Freedom


----------



## Librara (May 17, 2013)

I love to knit socks. Advantage of "toe up"-- sock yarn comes in skeins meant to knit one sock per skein. You don't want to tie on more yarn and have a knot in your sock, and if the yarn forms stripes you can make both sox match better with two skeins. Also toe up lets you make sure to finish the foot, and shorten the cuff if you are running out of yarn. 
Cuff down advantage-- I love kitchener stitch. Once you learn it is easy and makes a smooth, beautiful, comfortable toe. You can only use it if you end with the toe.
Definitely make a trial pair with worsted. They make wonderful foot-warmers for the cold floors of winter, the yarn's cheap, and you learn a lot--you can really see wht you are doing.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

I would do worsted weight..you will finish quickly and learn the parts of a sock that can be overwhelming at first.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I started worsted weight in dpn. Easier to do and less chance of twisting.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

My first pair I did on dpns size 5. in woolease and I still have them and use them for bed socks. My second and lots of pairs I did on fingering with size 2 on 2 circulars and now I do them on size 1 with Magic Loop and I do the toe up ones because I like them better. The toe cast on is the hardest part of toe up but the kitchener stitch is the hardest part on top down. I think you should try toe up and top down and all the needle options to see the difference and which one you prefer. I must warn you they can be additive and if you give them away, you will be asked for more.


----------



## queekueg (Oct 31, 2011)

I started with 2 at a time (I hate the thought of having to do another after finishing one) magic loop toe up and I was very satisfied with the results. I went by Liat 
Gat "[email protected] toe up sock" directions. Love the way she teaches.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> I would avoid two-at-a-time until you get more experience. I personally would recommend toe-up with Magic Loop, but that's a personal preference. I learned with Very Pink's videos, which I really like and I agree with her recommendation for starting with thicker yarn. Good luck!


This is exactly what I did. I learned with Stacy at verypink.com the magic loop method. Personaly, I prefer cuff down and I started 2 socks on 2 sets on needles as I suffer the second sock syndrom. Very addictive!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> Personaly, I prefer cuff down and I started 2 socks on 2 sets on needles as I suffer the second sock syndrom. Very addictive!


Likewise for me!!!! In fact I have enough dpns that I can have 4 complete pairs on the go at once. All on 3mm dpns. I love to knit with five dpns for my socks with the stitches evenly on 4 needles and knit with the fifth. No second sock syndrom for this gal! Zoe


----------



## slw72 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like to do toe up socks with the Magic Loop cast on. It is so very easy. You might look at knitpurlhunter.com for additional videos. Her videos are very well done and very easy to understand. I have taken several classes from Michelle and I always come away with a new sense of confidence.


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

I like magic loop. or 2 circulars (where half to the stitches on one needle, half on the other one). I can and do sometimes use dpn's.

I like toe up, because, I have trouble with kitchner stitch at the toe.

Toe up also has the advantage like said, trying on as you go, And if you are doing toe up 2 at a time toe up socks, you can end the socks early if you need to, so that you don't run out of yarn for the 2nd sock. Sometimes, I need 2 skeins of fingering weight sock yarn for a pair of socks (skeins less than 328 yds) Lang Jahwoll yarn requires 2 skeins for a pair).


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not sure why you say toe-up socks have the advantage of trying them on as you go. Couldn't you try them on no matter HOW they are knitted!?

I am in the process of knitting my first sock and I have slipped the stitches onto waste yarn and tried them on and continue knitting. 

Several people have claimed the same advantage, but I don't see it as one. I DID mention this is my FIRST sock right!? I may be missing something....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mdok said:


> Toe up also has the advantage like said, trying on as you go,


IMHO, to me those are rubbish words. Actually it is quite the myth that only toe-up socks are the ones that can be tried on as you go. All socks that are knitted from the cuff down can also be tried on as you go.

When you knit socks from toe-up, you try them on to figure out how long to knit the sock before you start the heel.

When you knit socks from the cuff down, you try them on to see how long to knit the foot before you start the toe decreases.

Sock knitters know this fact. In the world of sock knitting, if you are knitting socks for yourself, you always try on the socks as you knit. If you are knitting them for someone else, then you need to measure the person's foot and leg and ankle and then knit your gauge so you can calculate the necessary figures for the sock to be made properly for that person's foot. (I am _not_ saying that to make a sock for someone else you must follow this, but it does help!) As a teacher who has taught sock knitting there are fundamental steps that should be followed to ensure a good fitting sock.

There is no one way that is superior to knitting socks than another way. It is all in what the person knitting the sock is doing. Zoe


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I'm not sure why you say toe-up socks have the advantage of trying them on as you go. Couldn't you try them on no matter HOW they are knitted!?
> 
> I am in the process of knitting my first sock and I have slipped the stitches onto waste yarn and tried them on and continue knitting.
> 
> Several people have claimed the same advantage, but I don't see it as one. I DID mention this is my FIRST sock right!? I may be missing something....


My point too, Amy. (see my post above). I don't even put the stitches on waste yarn, I leave them on the needles. And if it all fits over my big feet, anyone with regular size feet ought to have no problems at all.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> My point too, Amy. (see my post above). I don't even put the stitches on waste yarn, I leave them on the needles. And if it all fits over my big feet, anyone with regular size feet ought to have no problems at all.


And if one is uncertain as to whether or not the stitches would slip off the dpns when trying them on, then you can put end protectors on or do like I do and twist a rubber/elastic band around the ends. No problems with trying on socks knit from the cuff down using dpns! Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks ladies. I am a top-down knitter and always try things on by slipping stitches onto waste yarn. I panicked a bit... thinking I wasn't seeing something correctly.

On a side note, I am a BIT discouraged..... I printed the pattern that m2hvnfn posted on page one of this thread and it seems that something has gone amiss. This pattern is for a shortee sock done with worsted wool... I thought it would be PERFECT for my first sock...

Any of you lovely ladies want to be my sock doctor? It is a very well written and easy pattern... I THOUGHT... until I tried it on.


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes you can try on socks knit cuff down as you go.

I was referring to the ability to be able to have enough yarn for a pair of socks, with a leg length taller than anklets.

I had a skein of expensive that should have made a pair of socks with a leg length longer than anklets, but it didn't. If I had knit cuff down, with the pattern I wanted, I would have had to frog the sock, I could have done that but it would Not have been fun


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks ladies. I am a top-down knitter and always try things on by slipping stitches onto waste yarn. I panicked a bit... thinking I wasn't seeing something correctly.
> 
> On a side note, I am a BIT discouraged..... I printed the pattern that m2vhn posted on this thread and it seems that something has gone amiss. This pattern is for a shortee sock done with worsted wool... I thought it would be PERFECT for my first sock...
> 
> Any of you lovely ladies want to be my sock doctor? It is a very well written and easy pattern... I THOUGHT... until I tried it on.


What's up? where did you go wrong? how can I help you?
Zoe


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks ladies. I am a top-down knitter and always try things on by slipping stitches onto waste yarn. I panicked a bit... thinking I wasn't seeing something correctly.
> 
> On a side note, I am a BIT discouraged..... I printed the pattern that m2vhn posted on this thread and it seems that something has gone amiss. This pattern is for a shortee sock done with worsted wool... I thought it would be PERFECT for my first sock...
> 
> Any of you lovely ladies want to be my sock doctor? It is a very well written and easy pattern... I THOUGHT... until I tried it on.


What's the problem that you are having Amy? Are they just too short in the leg?


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

I used to have a free pattern for toe-up socks whose designer had a decidedly quirky sense of humor.

When it came to trying on she said "Try on sock, being careful to to avoid the pointy sticks of death".

Can't share the pattern unfortunately because it is saved on a now defunct computer, sigh.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

mdok said:


> I used to have a free pattern for toe-up socks whose designer had a decidedly quirky sense of humor.
> 
> When it came to trying on she said "Try on sock, being careful to to avoid the pointy sticks of death".
> 
> Can't share the pattern unfortunately because it is saved on a now defunct computer, sigh.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mdok (Mar 20, 2013)

sorry for the double post


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> What's the problem that you are having Amy? Are they just too short in the leg?


I DID read your first posting that you should be able to try them on either way you knit... made sense to me, but people KEPT saying the same thing over and over. LOL

I added photos of my ill fated sock. Can you see the trouble? It is a low cut sock... I am glad I didn't take the time of knitting the long kind as I have made some sort of mistake.

I'm trying not to be upset/discouraged....... :-( :-( :-(


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> What's up? where did you go wrong? how can I help you?
> Zoe


Thanks so much, 5mmdpns for offering to help. I have added some very sad photos of what I did today....... :-(


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I added photos of my ill fated sock. Can you see the trouble? It is a low cut sock... I am glad I didn't take the time of knitting the long kind as I have made some sort of mistake.


Okay, it's my turn to be clueless! Where are the photos Amy?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Okay, it's my turn to be clueless! Where are the photos Amy?


I cant see them either. Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I cant see them either. Zoe


On page 6 under my post.... I can't knit socks and I can't post photos either! boo hoo hoo.

Seriously, I can see them when I click off and click back onto kp... that's weird. Obviously NOT my day.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Um, it looks like you've only got one gusset there. That lovely v-shape like the fist photo, ought to be on the other side too. I'm gonna go look for the pattern and see if I can see where you went wrong. 

PS...Amy...even with this mistake your first sock looks about 70 times better than mine!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Um, it looks like you've only got one gusset there. That lovely v-shape like the fist photo, ought to be on the other side too. I'm gonna go look for the pattern and see if I can see where you went wrong.
> 
> PS...Amy...even with this mistake your first sock looks about 70 times better than mine!


Thanks... that helps... a little. :-( :-( She added it as a download. I don't know how to move it here, so if you wouldn't mind "fetching" it... that would be great.

I cannot believe I want to cry over a stinking sock!!!!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Amy, Your problem is as you say, your stitch markers. You need to divide your stitches so that half of your stitches are on the instep and 1/2 on the back of your sock. The decreases for the foot are at the beginning and end of the back stitches. This is why it is a bit easier on 3 needles, but if you want to knit on 1 circ. you still need to get the markers in the right places. 
I wouldn't worry about this, it is an important learning, you will need to go back and get this right. The heel looks great. Barbara


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I cannot believe I want to cry over a stinking sock!!!!


Been there, done that!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have the pattern printed off and in front of me. Where are you at precisely in the knitting? page and line number or round number............. Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I have the pattern printed off and in front of me. Where are you at precisely in the knitting? page and line number or round number............. Zoe


I have knitted to the plain knit section after the gussets on page... well the pages aren't labeled, are they! OMG!

I know milocat is right.... just what I was certain my problem was... putting the decrease marker in the wrong spot. This being my first time at socks, I really didn't KNOW where everything should go.... I was following the pattern blindly.

I am going to save this one so that when I begin my next one, I can see where the markers are and where they SHOULD be.

Just discouraging because I was sooooo close!

I have to go out this evening, but I am going to get up early in the AM and get a new sock started. I have an hour drive to my son's Lax tournament, a long day of watching Lacrosse and a long ride home.... Sigh.

After my good night's sleep.... where exactly SHOULD the decrease markers be.... in relation to the beginning of the round marker? I guess that is the only question I have at this pathetic point in my sock knitting career.....


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

In your first picture, the heel gusset is perfectly lined up along the one side of the heel flap.

Unfortunately, you did not do the "gusset" for the other side of the heel flap. That is no big deal. 

Here is what I need you to do. Take a different colored yarn, and thread a darning needle with it. You will put in a lifeline with it at the bottom of the heel flap on the last row of the heel flap. You will also put in another lifeline on the stitches from the top of the heel flap going across the top of the instep to the other side of the top of the heel flap. Now when you have double checked this that the lifelines are in the right places, and your tail ends of the lifelines are long enough to not disappear into the stitches >>>>>>>>>> FROG it!

Now insert your needles back into the stitches following the lifelines. One needle at the bottom of the heel flap with 20 stitches on it. Two needles across the instep stitches, evenly divided so that there are ten stitches on each instep needle.

Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

In your first picture, the heel gusset is perfectly lined up along the one side of the heel flap.

Unfortunately, you did not do the "gusset" for the other side of the heel flap. That is no big deal. 

Here is what I need you to do. Take a different colored yarn, and thread a darning needle with it. You will put in a lifeline with it at the bottom of the heel flap on the last row of the heel flap. You will also put in another lifeline on the stitches from the top of the heel flap going across the top of the instep to the other side of the top of the heel flap. Now when you have double checked this that the lifelines are in the right places, and your tail ends of the lifelines are long enough to not disappear into the stitches >>>>>>>>>> FROG it!

Now insert your needles back into the stitches following the lifelines. One needle at the bottom of the heel flap with 20 stitches on it. Two needles across the instep stitches, evenly divided so that there are ten stitches on each instep needle.

Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have knitted to the plain knit section after the gussets on page... well the pages aren't labeled, are they! OMG!


Smile and deep breath Amy, you *will* knit the socks! Go to my post (of which I have double posted). And pick up from there.

I am taking you right back to before your mistake was made. I am taking you back to page three of the pattern and completed *heel flap* position.

We will do step by step the next part of the *turning of the heel*. Once that is done, we go to page 4 and knit *the gusset*. Only this time we will knit TWO gussets and not just one! Zoe


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I do see what the trouble is Amy. It's not clear that there are stitches that are for the instep. you need to work the decreases on both side of the heel flap.

I see that the author of this pattern wanted to keep it simple, but I got confused when she has you knit all the stitches on the first needle for the heel flap; in most patterns you move the stitches and re-divide them so your instep stitches - the ones that go over the top of your foot - are on needles 2 and 3. The heel is then divided between 1 and 4. I'd actually have to try it the way she does it to see how it would work!

I've been knitting socks since the early 80's and I can't picture in my head how shes doing this! So, truly, don't be discouraged!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Smile and deep breath Amy, you *will* knit the socks! Go to my post (of which I have double posted). And pick up from there. Zoe


I will do this tomorrow morning. Thank you for describing how to SAVE some of my work....

We are all going to laugh about this later?!?!?!?!?!? You guys promise?!?!?!?!?

Seriously, you guys are great.... I am just surprised about how upset I am about this... in the scheme of things... not really a big deal, now is it?!


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I have knitted to the plain knit section after the gussets on page... well the pages aren't labeled, are they! OMG!
> 
> I know milocat is right.... just what I was certain my problem was... putting the decrease marker in the wrong spot. This being my first time at socks, I really didn't KNOW where everything should go.... I was following the pattern blindly.
> 
> ...


Although Amy, other than the mistake of the gusset ... your sock knitting is beautiful ... wonderful for a first-time sock knitter. Now once you get the gusset down ... you will be on your way to being a sock addict!! Don't be discouraged ... We know you will get it done and we are all here for you!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I will do this tomorrow morning. Thank you for describing how to SAVE some of my work....
> 
> We are all going to laugh about this later?!?!?!?!?!? You guys promise?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously, you guys are great.... I am just surprised about how upset I am about this... in the scheme of things... not really a big deal, now is it?!


It kind of IS a big deal! We're smart women, we love yarn, we read patterns all the time! No steenkin' pattern SHOULD the best of us.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I will do this tomorrow morning. Thank you for describing how to SAVE some of my work....
> 
> We are all going to laugh about this later?!?!?!?!?!? You guys promise?!?!?!?!?
> 
> Seriously, you guys are great.... I am just surprised about how upset I am about this... in the scheme of things... not really a big deal, now is it?!


Amy, trust me I have been sock knitting for 42 years and yes, dear, you WILL laugh about this! Not at your attempts, but at what the result of the first attempt was! Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I do see what the trouble is Amy. It's not clear that there are stitches that are for the instep. you need to work the decreases on both side of the heel flap.
> 
> I see that the author of this pattern wanted to keep it simple, but I got confused when she has you knit all the stitches on the first needle for the heel flap; in most patterns you move the stitches and re-divide them so your instep stitches - the ones that go over the top of your foot - are on needles 2 and 3. The heel is then divided between 1 and 4. I'd actually have to try it the way she does it to see how it would work!
> 
> I've been knitting socks since the early 80's and I can't picture in my head how shes doing this! So, truly, don't be discouraged!


Well, thank you so very much AuntKnitty! You are wonderful for making me feel a bit less of a knitting nightmare! LOL.... see, I am laughing now.. almost!

I also have large feet... size 10 shoe. This sock IS a little tight. I might put in a lifeline like Zoe suggested OR rip the entire thing.... I will try it on my foot again.

Thanks for having my back, gals!!!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess my one last question for you ladies is where exactly should the decrease markers BE in relation to the heel and beginning of row marker... is there a "usual" place? I am sure I will be more successful tomorrow.... I know where I went wrong and what I did wrong.

Did I say that you guys are awesome!?!?!? You are! Thanks, ladies.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, thank you so very much AuntKnitty! You are wonderful for making me feel a bit less of a knitting nightmare! LOL.... see, I am laughing now.. almost!
> 
> I also have large feet... size 10 shoe. This sock IS a little tight. I might put in a lifeline like Zoe suggested OR rip the entire thing.... I will try it on my foot again.
> 
> Thanks for having my back, gals!!!!


Amy, do you have a bit bigger size of needles? If so you can switch to them after you start again at the lifeline. This means your stitch count will be the same as the pattern, but the sock will come just a tinsy bit bigger. No problems! hugs for you and etc. I love teaching socks! Zoe


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, thank you so very much AuntKnitty! You are wonderful for making me feel a bit less of a knitting nightmare! LOL.... see, I am laughing now.. almost!
> 
> I also have large feet... size 10 shoe. This sock IS a little tight. I might put in a lifeline like Zoe suggested OR rip the entire thing.... I will try it on my foot again.
> 
> Thanks for having my back, gals!!!!


You have dainty feet compared to mine Amy...I wear size 14's! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Smile and deep breath Amy, you *will* knit the socks! Go to my post (of which I have double posted). And pick up from there.
> 
> I am taking you right back to before your mistake was made. I am taking you back to page three of the pattern and completed *heel flap* position.
> 
> We will do step by step the next part of the *turning of the heel*. Once that is done, we go to page 4 and knit *the gusset*. Only this time we will knit TWO gussets and not just one! Zoe


I think the other gusset is there, it is just in the wrong place.. on the top of the sock, right?!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I guess my one last question for you ladies is where exactly should the decrease markers BE in relation to the heel and beginning of row marker... is there a "usual" place? I am sure I will be more successful tomorrow.... I know where I went wrong and what I did wrong.
> 
> Did I say that you guys are awesome!?!?!? You are! Thanks, ladies.


I will sort through this and mark them in my pattern so I can tell you exactly. Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

See you in the morning ladies! Thanks for being there for me.... Hugs all around!!!!!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> I think the other gusset is there, it is just in the wrong place.. on the top of the sock, right?!


We will knit them into the correct places! (I say "we" because in my head I am clearly knitting this with you and seeing it through your eyes!) lol, Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> See you in the morning ladies! Thanks for being there for me.... Hugs all around!!!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

That is why I stick to mostly rib knit pattern...I don't have to reduce for fit...and I only have to remember which sections to keep in rib (top of foot) and non-rib (bottom). Perhaps a bit of cheating...but the socks get made up.


----------



## BrendaGaines (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for asking this question. I copied all the answers. I tried top down with DPNs first with a lady trying to teach me, then I took a class with 2 circulars/ top down, and I finally made a sock by watching these videos; http://knitfreedom.com/classes/toe-up-socks, by Liat Gat , and following the written pattern also. If you use 2 circular needles get 2 different colored ones so you know which one you are working with.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

queekueg said:


> I started with 2 at a time (I hate the thought of having to do another after finishing one) magic loop toe up and I was very satisfied with the results. I went by Liat
> Gat "[email protected] toe up sock" directions. Love the way she teaches.


Did the same thing. Love doing socks and having a ball. Liat Gat is the best for me, too.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Amy, Just follow what Zoe is saying, she will sort it out, I don't know how many stitches you cast on. It will be fine, as I said you did a great heel, now you will need to frog back to there. No problem at all, you just need a bit of guidance. We have all been there. What a pity that you are on the other side of the world, you could come and knit with my group, they have all made a mess at one stage, the advantage they have is that they could laugh together and keep going. Hugs. b


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I forgot to say that is much easier in the morning when you have had sleep.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Amy, I am re-writing the gusset and rest of the sock for you in simpler easier terms. Just copy and paste this post into your own word document and print it off. (There are errors in the Easy Peasy Pattern, laugh, because it is not your fault you got muddled!) You have turned the heel as per the instructions on page 3 to 4, ending with row nine (the RS).
GUSSET
First you are going to put the two instep needle stitches (ten on each needle) onto one needle. This is all twenty instep stitches slipped onto one needle. You now have two needles with stitches on : instep needle with 20 stitches, and the heel turn needle with 12 stitches on. You have two empty dpns. We are now going to use one of them to pick up the stitches on the left side of the heel flap.

Rnd 1. With one needle (an empty one) pick up 10 stitches along the heel flap. Using the needle with the heel turn stitches on it, knit these 10 stitches. Pick up the stitch below in the corner of the heel flap. I call this the gusset hole stitch. (See this link and have your sock with you to see where to pick this stitch up. This avoids the hole in the gusset. http://wisehilda.blogspot.ca/2010/01/on-picking-up-gusset-stitches-avoiding.html ) You now have picked up and knit 11 stitches along the left side of the heel flap. We will call this needle #1.
Needle #2 has the twenty instep stitches on it. Knit them.
Needle #3 is an empty needle and you will pick up the gusset hole stitch and 10 more stitches along the right side of the heel flap. Knit these 11 stitches on needle #3. Now with this needle #3 keep knitting the next 6 stitches from needle #1 (the bottom of the heel). 
Stitch count: 54 stitches total on all your needles divided as follows.
Needle #1  seventeen stitches. Using a safety pin, pin a slip of paper with #1 on it, just below the middle of the needle into the stitches of the left side of the heel flap.
Needle #2  twenty stitches making the instep. Again, using a safety pin, pin a slip of paper with #2 on it just below the middle of the needle into the stitches at the front of the ankle stitches.
Needle #3  seventeen stitches. Using a safety pin, pin a slip of paper with #3 on it, just below the middle of the needle into the stitches of the right side of the heel flap.
The next round now begins at the center bottom of the heel with the start of Needle #1.

Rnd 2. On Needle #1, knit to the last three stitches. K2tog, K1; on Needle #2, knit across all instep stitches; on Needle #3, K1 SSK once, knit to the end. You will have two gusset stitches decreased.
Rnd 3. Knit all stitches.

Repeat Rnds 2 and 3 until you have 40 stitches remaining divided as follows: ten stitches on Needle #1 and ten on Needle #3, twenty stitches on Needle #2. Your gussets are nice neat triangles, and yep, you have two of them!! WOOT WOOT WOOT!!!!! (Note: try your sock on! If the sock is too snug, only repeat Rnds 2 and 3 until you have 44 stitches remaining divided as follows Needles #1 & 3 have 11 stitches and Needle #2 has 22 stitches.)
Knit all the next rounds until you get close to the toes. Try the sock on. When you have 1.5 inches or 2 inches of toes sticking out, it is time for the toe decreases.

TOE
Rnd 1. On Needle #1, knit to the last three stitches. K2tog, K1; on Needle #2, K1, SSK, knit to the last three stitches, K2tog, K1; on Needle #3, K1, SSK, knit to the end. You will have decreased four stitches total.
Rnd 2. Knit all stitches.
Repeat Rnds 1 and 2 until you have 8 stitches remaining. Knit the stitches from Needle #1 onto Needle #3. You will have four stitches each on two needles (a top needle and a bottom needle). Follow the instructions for the Kitchener stitch. http://knitty.com/ISSUEsummer04/FEATtheresasum04.html

Knit the mate to this sock! *Voila  Amys first pair of socks!!!!!! * Zoe


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

i learned in front of my computer with very pink and liat.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

i'm sorry liat is from knit freedom


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Amy, I am re-writing the gusset and rest of the sock for you in simpler easier terms. Just copy and paste this post into your own word document and print it off. (There are errors in the Easy Peasy Pattern, laugh, because it is not your fault you got muddled!) You have turned the heel as per the instructions on page 3 to 4, ending with row nine (the RS).
> GUSSET
> First you are going to put the two instep needle stitches (ten on each needle) onto one needle. This is all twenty instep stitches slipped onto one needle. You now have two needles with stitches on : instep needle with 20 stitches, and the heel turn needle with 12 stitches on. You have two empty dpns. We are now going to use one of them to pick up the stitches on the left side of the heel flap.
> 
> ...


WOW! I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DID THIS FOR ME!!!!!!!!!!!

Now I REALLY want to cry. Amazing. I would have NEVER known there was anything wrong. A mistake in the pattern! Ahhhhh.... (insert angels singing here).

You don't know me as well as some do here on KP, but I am pretty "persistent".... of course SOME who love me describe me a stubborn. You say potato....

Just so you know... I could not leave this. We had plans to go to a friend's house to watch a movie. I sent my son who is home from college to go with my husband to watch the movie without me. I scrapped the first... rather kept it in tact as a "what not to do" and proceeded to begin again.

I was just ready to sit down here and attach photos because I am at the EXACT same place I was where I made the mistake and it looks EXACTLY the same!

Low and behold you took the time to work this out for me. I am sure I would have stayed up all night. BTW.... I emailed photos of the ill fated socks to two other friends here on KP and spent about half an hour discussing this with another over the phone... DO you get the idea that I would NEVER have let it go?!

You are wonderful and amazing and inspiring and super and fantastic!!!!

I don't think it's a huge secret that there have been a few "negative situations" here on KP this last week.... we were talking about it on the phone. You restored my faith.... MOST of the people here on KP are wonderful and giving with their talents. YOU have gone above and beyond.

At this point, all I have to do is undo the picked up stitches, take out one row and follow the "sock master's" advice.

I AM a dog with a bone and you KNOW your hard work will NOT go to waste. I plan to be back here tomorrow with "Amy's First Pair of Socks Thanks to Zoe".


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Don't feel bad...I had to count the number of k2tog before I realized one of my projects had a repeat of 8 k2tog...that I'd tried to put in twice...I had to tink back the extra and go to bed. Better to come back fresher of mind. <G>


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mjo said:


> ....But now I have knitted 2 pair of cuff down socks because I unvented a nifty trick to eliminate most of the Kitchener st.
> Enjoy knitting your first socks ; )
> Ps if the heel is too daunting at first remember tube socks are very nice plus you can turn them so they don't wear out as fast.


could you please share your "unvention for eliminating most of the krtchener stitch??? 
Thanks,
Jane


----------



## darlenekrystal (Mar 8, 2013)

go to patons.com.....they have the most wonderful patterns for free on socks...individual patterns....and a great sock book...I've been learning from it and it's got to be the easiest book in the world...the wonderful thing about their site is your can become a member for free and download all the patterns you want....Have fun....


----------



## sewquilty (Sep 20, 2012)

Amy, 

You have something very funky going on here. The first picture the decreases seem to be fine, but in the other pictures it seems very peculiar. I am guessing that on one side you did the decreases correctly, but not the other side. 

Generally speaking you have instep stitches and foot stitches following the pick up along the edge of the flap. You reduce on the foot stitches, so essentially you're knitting straight across the instep, but at each end of the "foot needles" you need to reduce one stitch, usually every other round. 

Looks to me as though you didn't knit across all the instep stitches but did your reduction in the middle of the instep. 

I don't use markers. I use the tail of the yarn as a reminder of where I am -- it's in the middle of the back of the sock. I knit socks usually on five needles but once I'm working on reducing I use four needles -- a working needle, one for the stitches across the instep, and one each for the two sides of the foot. This method tends to keep me on track, I know that the instep stitches are on one needle, the foot stitches are on the two other needles. 

Good luck. Socks are actually easy to knit and a great take along project. A simple pattern is good to start with, a "round and rounder" I call them. You just knit round and round, then do the heel flap, turn the heel, pick up along the heel flap edges, reduce to get back to your original number of stitches, then it's back to "round and round". 

Good luck and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Amy, you need to divide the stitches at the back (heel) onto 2 needles so that you have a join in the middle of the heel. So half of all stitches on N1, one quarter on needle 2, and one quarter on needle3. It does not matter if you have all the stitches on one circ. with markers in the right places or on separate needles, the formula is still the same. 
You will now be knit on 3 needles with the4th as your knitting needle. Your work should be a little triangle, you need now to pick up the stitches along the side of the heel on both sides of the heel for the gusset. You will then knit all round all stitches, you will have the same number of stitches that you started with PLUS the stitches from the top of the heel.
Hope I have not confused you, if you need to PM me or I am sure 5mdpns will help you . Barbara


----------



## m2hvnfn (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns - Thanks for re-writing that pattern ... I had just found it and thought it might be a good pattern for a beginner ... I never read through it ... Oops, I guess I should have done that before passing it on. Thanks again for helping Amy (and all sock knitters) out! 

Amy - You are doing great! Just follow the re-write and you will be on your way to becoming another sock addict!! Keep us posted with your pictures. (make sure you take one of you wearing them).


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Jane I would be glad to share my way of knitting the toe of the sock that eliminates most of the kirchener stitch. by the way kirchener st is not only difficult to do its also hard to spell ; ) I can never remember the correct spelling so bear with me - I think I will call it weaving from here on out.
I came up with this toe almost 2 years ago when I was almost finished with a sock but was in the car so had no way to look up my favorite directions for weaving in and grafting the toe of my sock. And I needed the needles from the sock to start on the second sock. I HATE to have no knitting while I am trapped in the passenger seat of the car. 
so in the spirit of E Zimmermann I decided to unvent a solution. 
I had been doing a lot of short rows with decreases to explain a certain kitty baby bonnet I knit so I decided to incorporate that into my toe. and I was thrilled when I finished my toe that there were only 8 sts to weave together instead of 30. It is easier to show it than to explain it with just words so go here to get a look at it with some 'phithy' directions.
http://whatzitknitz.com/?p=999
I am knitting socks right now with an idea to write a pattern explaining this toes. As far as I know I am the only one who does it this way. I have it partially finished but now am playing with a new idea for an easy heel. 
by the way I shared my kitty cat baby bonnet that inspired this toe 
( http://whatzitknitz.com/?p=816 ) about a week ago and got an amazing 230 hits in a day. it was thrilling for this retired but very busy knitter. If you feel like it go and look and maybe even leave me a comment and make my day ; ) I give the original pattern and then in a series of post I explain how to modify it so that you eliminate the seams. It is basically the same technique I use for the toe of my sock.
ps I have been weaving a lot of stitches all winter on toys I am making for charity and with practice I have gotten to the point where I can kitchener with out looking up directions EVEN though I still have problems spelling it.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

mjo said:


> Hi Jane I would be glad to share my way of knitting the toe of the sock that eliminates most of the kirchener stitch. by the way kirchener st is not only difficult to do its also hard to spell ; ) I can never remember the correct spelling so bear with me - I think I will call it weaving from here on out.
> I came up with this toe almost 2 years ago when I was almost finished with a sock but was in the car so had no way to look up my favorite directions for weaving in and grafting the toe of my sock. And I needed the needles from the sock to start on the second sock. I HATE to have no knitting while I am trapped in the passenger seat of the car.
> so in the spirit of E Zimmermann I decided to unvent a solution.
> I had been doing a lot of short rows with decreases to explain a certain kitty baby bonnet I knit so I decided to incorporate that into my toe. and I was thrilled when I finished my toe that there were only 8 sts to weave together instead of 30. It is easier to show it than to explain it with just words so go here to get a look at it with some 'phithy' directions.
> ...


Thanks MJO I have bookmarked the page for the toe... It will probably be a while before I tackle a cuff down pair of socks. I really love doing them toe up...and two at a time. I use Magic Loop and love it. Almost all of the time I am in the car as a passenger, I am knitting. Even like to have knitting close by while driving, just in case there is big traffic tie up.

BTW, your kitten hat is adorable.
Jane


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

m2hvnfn said:


> 5mmdpns - Thanks for re-writing that pattern ... I had just found it and thought it might be a good pattern for a beginner ... I never read through it ... Oops, I guess I should have done that before passing it on. Thanks again for helping Amy (and all sock knitters) out!
> 
> Amy - You are doing great! Just follow the re-write and you will be on your way to becoming another sock addict!! Keep us posted with your pictures. (make sure you take one of you wearing them).


My pleasure in doing this! I have come across the Easy Peasy Sock pattern before and it is not condusive to a good pattern. It leaves out many instructions and leaves one totally confused. The numbers are all off from the heel turn. Also placing stitch markers are totally unnecessary. It took me a half hour to figure out where the pattern instructions went wrong and for me to re-write the pattern with clarity. Happy knitting days and Sock ON! Zoe


----------



## mawaybr (Jan 27, 2013)

Ann Budd has a very basic sock pattern in her book _ Getting Started Knitting Socks _. It was so easy to knit as my first sock pattern that I didn't need to pull up any videos or anything. Just follow the pattern. Ann Budd is a genius at creating easy to follow sock patterns!!! Good luck. Once you start you will be addicted!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mawaybr said:


> Ann Budd has a very basic sock pattern in her book _ Getting Started Knitting Socks _. It was so easy to knit as my first sock pattern that I didn't need to pull up any videos or anything. Just follow the pattern. Ann Budd is a genius at creating easy to follow sock patterns!!! Good luck. Once you start you will be addicted!


My sock workshop that I taught here is based on that book by Ann Budd. It is a wonderful book and is my go-to book for socks. When I was unable to do knitting for a year due to fibromyalgia, I must have read the book over and over again at least twenty times. Such a well written book! Zoe 
BTW, the sock workshop I taught here can be found by clicking on the link in my signature line.


----------



## nancyp0913 (Sep 13, 2012)

I taught a friend to knit just recently. I had her do simple slippers to start. She made, I think, 12 pairs. I then got her going on socks...2 at a time, toe up, magic loop. It was a bit of a challenge at the beginning, but by the time she was done with the toes, she had it wired! She was so excited about those little toes taking shape. I'd say go for it....and I recommend 2 at a time, toe up, magic loop!!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

nancyp0913 said:


> I taught a friend to knit just recently. I had her do simple slippers to start. She made, I think, 12 pairs. I then got her going on socks...2 at a time, toe up, magic loop. It was a bit of a challenge at the beginning, but by the time she was done with the toes, she had it wired! She was so excited about those little toes taking shape. I'd say go for it....and I recommend 2 at a time, toe up, magic loop!!


After reading these 10 pages I have decided on toe up, magic loop, 2 at a time. Maybe also checking in on a Very Pink video.
Thanks everyone.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, you go, Florida Gal. I had enough trouble just trying to do ONE basic sock! LOL I can plainly see the benefit of doing two at a time, but had I chosen that path, I would have done twice the work, figured out where the mistakes were and had to UNDO twice the work. This just made much more sense to me to get the "idea" of making socks down.

I can very much relate this to knitting my first top-down sweater. I had no idea where I was going..... just followed the instructions to the letter. ONCE I had accomplished my first, THEN I understand what stitches go where, why they are put on hold, etc.

My problem here was I picked the wrong pattern... it was not reliable as a first sock knitting pattern. NOT blaming you at all, m2hvnfn, it was touted as a simple pattern for beginning sock knitters.... it was just written very much differently than most sock patterns are, I believe.

I know this is Florida Gal's post, but I sort of "hijacked the last two pages a little!

Thanks to all of you who helped me with this and a HUGE thank you to 5mmdpns who walked me through each and every step... even taking time to re-write most of the pattern for me!

May I present my first sock.........


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, you go, Florida Gal. I had enough trouble just trying to do ONE basic sock! LOL
> 
> I know this is Florida Gal's post, but I sort of "hijacked the last two pages a little!
> 
> ...


*Beautiful Amy!!!!* I am so proud of you! You did it! Now when the mate is knitted up, please do put them on and do a happy dance!!!! * WOOT  WOOT  WOOT* for Amy! :thumbup:   
BTW, get a pic and post it of both socks on your feeties! Zoe


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Beautiful Amy!!!! I am so proud of you! You did it! Now when the mate is knitted up, please do put them on and do a happy dance!!!! WOOT WOOT WOOT for Amy! :thumbup:
> BTW, get a pic and post it of both socks on your feeties! Zoe


Oh, *&%*! I am NOT done.... I guess I need another one! That stinks! LOLOL

I will knit a sister sock, but my next pair will be two at a time. My friend, Pocahontas does the ribbing on one, then the other, the heel on one, then the other... and so on... I think that would work well for me.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Oh, *&%*! I am NOT done.... I guess I need another one! That stinks! LOLOL
> 
> I will knit a sister sock, but my next pair will be two at a time. My friend, Pocahontas does the ribbing on one, then the other, the heel on one, then the other... and so on... I think that would work well for me.


I knit two at a time as well. I have two yarn balls, and two sets of dpns the same size. I do the cuffs on one then the other, the leg on one then the other, the heel flap on one then the other, etc, and then I am done. I kitchener off at the same time. Big smiles, Zoe 
BTW, Pocahontas is a great lady!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Florida Gal, I would also recommend using larger needles and a heavier weight yarn for your first pair. Again, it takes MUCH less time to knit this way and the advantage is that you get to the "meat and potatoes" of sock making right away. This little shortie sock was perfect to learn on because it only took a couple of hours and if you make a mistake, you have fewer rows to re-do.

This one was made with Lion Brand Baby Sport yarn on size 5US needles.

With the correct instructions  I was able to knit this in about 2 1/2 hours. I will time myself, but I am guessing I can knit the mate in under 2 hours.

I know it is not the time that it takes to knit, but the piece produced. I am just saying that if there is a mistake in the heel, the gusset or the length or width of your socks, this way you really haven't invested too much.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> I knit two at a time as well. I have two yarn balls, and two sets of dpns the same size. I do the cuffs on one then the other, the leg on one then the other, the heel flap on one then the other, etc, and then I am done. I kitchener off at the same time. Big smiles, Zoe
> BTW, Pocahontas is a great lady!


She is the VERY best. She lives near my baby boy in Alabama and watches over him like an angel!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> She is the VERY best. She lives near my baby boy in Alabama and watches over him like an angel!


The socks are very cozy looking!!!! I am so happy you have sockers in your life! and now you gave graduated to being a Socker!!!!! hahahaha, as I like to say, Sock ON! Zoe


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow Amy, I am really impressed. Knew you could do it, now you will be a sock addict like the rest of us. Don't forget the warning about giving them as gifts, I think that is so funny, but true. People will always want more, one pair of hand knit socks is never enough LOL
By the way, second sock syndrome is all in the head, you just have to realise that the project is not complete until you have two socks.
Looking forward to seeing what you do next. barbara in Oz.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Check this one out Amy and everyone. I cant remember if I posted this link or not. It is also done on three needles and is a basic sock pattern. Zoe 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/basic-sock-pattern-in-8-sizes

And here is a little sock ditty that is so charming!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Now I need another 2 identical multi-sets of circulars about 24 inches minimum...I want to do two sets too.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, you go, Florida Gal. I had enough trouble just trying to do ONE basic sock! LOL I can plainly see the benefit of doing two at a time, but had I chosen that path, I would have done twice the work, figured out where the mistakes were and had to UNDO twice the work. This just made much more sense to me to get the "idea" of making socks down.
> 
> I can very much relate this to knitting my first top-down sweater. I had no idea where I was going..... just followed the instructions to the letter. ONCE I had accomplished my first, THEN I understand what stitches go where, why they are put on hold, etc.
> 
> ...


Way to go Amy!!! It looks great. 
Next project will be toe up and two at a time. If you decide to go that route... My go to pattern (altering number of stitches only to fit my foot based on the yarn and needles used) is Raggi Toe Up Sock Pattern available on Ravelry. 
Jane


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

JTM said:


> Way to go Amy!!! It looks great.
> Next project will be toe up and two at a time. If you decide to go that route... My go to pattern (altering number of stitches only to fit my foot based on the yarn and needles used) is Raggi Toe Up Sock Pattern available on Ravelry.
> Jane


Printed it up already. Thanks so much..... looks like a good one!


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> My point too, Amy. (see my post above). I don't even put the stitches on waste yarn, I leave them on the needles. And if it all fits over my big feet, anyone with regular size feet ought to have no problems at all.


I have thick legs and ankles, too. What makes a difference for me whether knitting toe up or top down is the length of the heel flap. The longer it is, the larger the gussett. The larger gussett makes for a larger ankle and better fit for me.

As far as trying on your socks, you certainly can do it whatever method you use. I think the advantage with toe ups is that if you find you're running short on yarn, you just knit a shorter leg. With top downs, you have an unfinished foot if you run out of yarn. No big deal to me. It just happened recently and I used contrasting yarn for the toes.

Having blabbed on so much, I'll finish this by saying I like toe ups a little better because I think Judy's Magic Cast On is the best thing since sliced bread. Also, you don't have to pick up stitches along the side of the heel flap which is a nice bonus.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Florida Gal, I would also recommend using larger needles and a heavier weight yarn for your first pair. Again, it takes MUCH less time to knit this way and the advantage is that you get to the "meat and potatoes" of sock making right away. This little shortie sock was perfect to learn on because it only took a couple of hours and if you make a mistake, you have fewer rows to re-do.
> 
> This one was made with Lion Brand Baby Sport yarn on size 5US needles.
> 
> ...


No prob. Amy. I learned a lot by your posts plus got a pattern corrected that I might have used and also had problems. I need to find some quiet place and time to start my first sock. I will use a heavier weight yarn and needles. I can use them for house socks. Thanks to everyone.


----------



## mjo (Jul 21, 2012)

you have so many good suggestions to work with here. you really can tell sock knitting is very popular.
another thing I like to do on a sock is to knit ribbing on the sole after I turn the heel. the reason I do is it gives a nice fit for the sock. the 2x2 ribbing snugs it up for some one with a narrow foot like my Mother or stretches to fit a wider foot like my brother's. it makes a nice fitting sock I think


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

mjo said:


> you have so many good suggestions to work with here. you really can tell sock knitting is very popular.
> another thing I like to do on a sock is to knit ribbing on the sole after I turn the heel. the reason I do is it gives a nice fit for the sock. the 2x2 ribbing snugs it up for some one with a narrow foot like my Mother or stretches to fit a wider foot like my brother's. it makes a nice fitting sock I think


What a good idea. I hadn't thought of that. I'll try it with the socks I've just started. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mt jane (Mar 27, 2013)

Ive knit hundreds of pairs. I start from the top and work down, as they are always boot socks I use worsted weight wool and when I get to the heel I add a baby weight nylon yarn to improve the life of the socks as well as to give me something to begin to darn on-basically you need hiking boots to step out the door where I live!


----------

